# odd part found in back seat .. can someone identify?



## boxermansr (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi. Just got a pre-owned 2013 Nissan Altima SV last week, loving it so far. Anyhow, was cleaning out the back seat today, and saw a little black
piece sitting on the seat. It has the following information engraved on it -- hopefully someone can give me an idea what it is. I'll try to attach
a photo, if the site lets me as well.

14091 is at the very top. Then towards the middle/bottom it has KHLH3T >POM<

Again, no idea what it is, it's a shaped piece so it looks like it certainly fits somewhere, I just have no idea where.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


(If this wasn't the right place to post, I apologize, and hope that someone can move it accordingly).

Guess it's not going to allow me to add a photo, so hopefully someone can provide some info based on the identifiers I provided. It's going to drive me nuts not knowing where it goes.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you want, you can e-mail me the pick at [email protected] and I'll try to help you out. Put "RE: 2013 Altima part" in the subject line.


----------



## boxermansr (Mar 19, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> If you want, you can e-mail me the pick at [email protected] and I'll try to help you out. Put "RE: 2013 Altima part" in the subject line.


Thanks, I'll email now. The pics I have at the moment aren't that great, but I'll send these for now, and be taking (hopefully) clearer ones tomorrow.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Maybe a cover for the seat tracks or sunroof rails?


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

saw a little black
piece sitting on the seat.

heres the explaination:

big ass turd in the backseat:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw_wxATg-PU


----------



## boxermansr (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh well, I have no idea what it is. I suppose there's a chance it's something that was just left behind or whatever. No sun roof, and I checked the rails for the seats, as best I can, since there isn't much room to crawl around there and look. The only thing is that the color of it matches the color (black/charcoal) of the plastic all throughout the car, so it still makes me think it belongs somewhere *shrug*. Oh well, I'll just leave it somewhere safe and maybe one day the spot where it belongs will just pop up on me.


----------

